# Wasatch bear unit



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Has anyone hunted the unit that is south of I-80 and if so how was it?


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I've pursued bear with hounds on that unit a few times with mixed success. I don't think bear population densities are as great on that unit as they are farther east or south, but there are pockets where they like to hang out. It's not an easy area to hunt with dogs because of the rough terrain, a lot of the local hound doggers will head to other areas given the choice. Nonetheless, there are some big bear on the unit and the guys still catch them.


----------

